# Point at Poipu/ Marriott Waiohai



## calgal (Dec 7, 2007)

How near each other are Point at Poipu and Marriott Waiohai? I have good friends who are going as guests to the Waiohai next week with another family. They will be 8 including 2 teens in the 2 BR. I have been looking in flexchange for a second unit for them at the Waiohai with my AC. Today a 2BR at Point at Poipu popped up. I am wondering if this resort is close to the Waiohai, close enough for them to go back and forth to the Waiohai during the day?


----------



## Fletcher921 (Dec 7, 2007)

You can walk between the two.  You have to meander through a neighborhood if I remember right but I walked all the way from Waiohai, through the old Embassy  Vacation Point (now the property you mentioned I think?) to the Hyatt one morning.
Maybe look at the google maps to confirm??


----------



## Fisch (Dec 8, 2007)

calgal said:


> How near each other are Point at Poipu and Marriott Waiohai? I have good friends who are going as guests to the Waiohai next week with another family. They will be 8 including 2 teens in the 2 BR. I have been looking in flexchange for a second unit for them at the Waiohai with my AC. Today a 2BR at Point at Poipu popped up. I am wondering if this resort is close to the Waiohai, close enough for them to go back and forth to the Waiohai during the day?



They are not two far apart.


----------



## alanraycole (Dec 8, 2007)

You can walk if a walk is what you want. But, for visiting back and forth, I suggest a car or bike. The walk would be at least 15 minutes and maybe closer to a half hour.  However, it is 5 minute car ride. I suspect that if one group will be hanging out at the other's resort, the resort will be the Waiohai. The point has a nice view and a nice pool. The Waiohai has both those, but it fronts the beach and what a killer beach it is! On the other hand, the Point is virtually next door to the Hyatt, which also sits on a killer beach. The Point is on the shore, but it is a rocky shore... no beach.


----------



## calgal (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks for the replies. Unfortunately, the week disappeared by the time I got the OK from my friends. I'll keep looking.


----------



## calgal (Dec 8, 2007)

*1.3 miles*

Mapquest was useless, but per google maps the distance is 1.3 miles between the two resorts. I was able to rent a week for my friends from the sell-off list at SFX for $499. Pretty good last minute deal.


----------



## Poobah (Dec 10, 2007)

*Waiohai & Poipu Point*

We own at Poipu Point and when we are there we always take a morning stroll and walk over to the Waiohai and back. I am surprised that it is 1.3 miles, maybe the scenery makes it seem shorter:whoopie: 

The Waiohai is right next to the public parking lot for Poipu Beach so you don't even have to park at the Waiohai. To get from Poipu Point to the Waiohai, take a left out of the Poipu Point Parking lot and follow the road. When if comes to an end you are at the Waiohai. Park and take the path into the Waiohai.

If you want to drive into the Waiohai, take a right out of Poipu Point and go to Poipu Rd (Stop sign) and take a left. You will see the signs to the Waiohai on your left.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Here is an overhead view of Waiohai showing the parking lot next to Waiohai's Hale 7 & 8.


----------



## calgal (Dec 10, 2007)

Probably google maps gives distances along  roads, and walking along a path is  shorter. I will pass along the shortcut to the Poipu Beach public parking. Thanks.


----------

